

How to think about competitors in an immature market - yankeeracer73
http://blog.inklingmarkets.com/2010/03/thinking-about-competitors.html

======
johnl
If your business continues to grow I would say the article applies but if I
hit a bump I would certainly look carefully at the competition to make sure
nothing over there has changed the rules.

